# Airlift Slam Series VW CC



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Good morning all, I am new to air suspension and recently picked up a set of Airlift Slam series with double bellows rears and Koni Shocks with Autopilot V2. I will be installing this on my 2010 VW CC and I have heard I will need to remove my front sway bar, and the rear will hit in the rear. I was wondering if there is a way to keep my front sway without upgrading to the slam XL fron struts. TIA I am looking to install them this weekend.

Wes


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Good morning, here's the product you will want: Dorbritz Designs Sway Bar Mounts.

Additionally, if you have the slam series, you probably mean you don't want to upgrade to the performance series. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Buck Russell said:


> Good morning, here's the product you will want: Dorbritz Designs Sway Bar Mounts.
> 
> Additionally, if you have the slam series, you probably mean you don't want to upgrade to the performance series. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks for the response, I thought Dorbritz Design had something to solve this issue, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Dude I just bought the same exact setup and got the same car


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Let's see your install and placement of management 


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

divineVR6 said:


> Let's see your install and placement of management
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


I will be getting pics up here soon, just finished the final install, still trying to figure out a leak I have. The four corners do not leak down at all, but over the course of a few hours the tank is leaking down. Over night it will go from 150psi to 70psi or less. 

The install did go smooth though still have to finish removing the sway bar. I have the tank mounted to the trunk lid with hidden hardward so it looks like the tank is floating there. The compressor is in the side compartment, and managment behind the drivers side trunk wall. I will get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

You're pulling your front sway bar? Why not keep it in?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> You're pulling your front sway bar? Why not keep it in?


BUMP


Installing this same kit on my CC next weekend. Would like to know if it really makes a difference to keep or remove the front sway bar. I'd rather not remove it if it does not make a difference and eventually install the dorbritz sway bar mounts.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Removing a sway bar lowers the stability and rigidity of the suspension. From that stand point removing it will help you get lower with out issues but as for turns and curves and body lean... Those will get worse. I'd recommend keeping the sway bar and buy the brackets


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> Removing a sway bar lowers the stability and rigidity of the suspension. From that stand point removing it will help you get lower with out issues but as for turns and curves and body lean... Those will get worse. I'd recommend keeping the sway bar and buy the brackets


Thanks DivineVR6... i decided to get the brackets, should be here in time for my install. Did not want to have to deal with the hassle of removing the front struts again to install at a later time.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Buck Russell said:


> Good morning, here's the product you will want: Dorbritz Designs Sway Bar Mounts.
> 
> Additionally, if you have the slam series, you probably mean you don't want to upgrade to the performance series. :thumbup::thumbup:


Just to verify, this mount is all thats needed to retain the factory sway bar? I thought you needed new sway bar endlinks like this
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/CC-SWAY-BAR-END-LINKS.html


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

You'll need adjustable end links, yes.


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

sk8too said:


> Just to verify, this mount is all thats needed to retain the factory sway bar? I thought you needed new sway bar endlinks like this
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/CC-SWAY-BAR-END-LINKS.html


Not anymore.

Dorbritz no longer makes slam series way mounts.

Uh Oh.


----------

